# Counting cycle days with irregular cycles



## jogger123 (May 26, 2011)

Hello all

This is some advice for anyone who finds it hard to track cycles due to irregular period lengths. I have anything between 23 days and 27 days so I bought a cbfm. Now I know when I ovulate exactly, usually day 13 to 17. I still found my days to expect AF very hard to track UNTIL I took my day of ovulation as day 1. Now I realise i ovulate every 25 days exactly and I can even see a pattern in my luteal phase length! I hope this helps others. 

Away to sleep now. Nite nite x


----------



## Journey99 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry I've not used a CBFM but I assumed that you always count the first day of your period as CD1.  Eventually you will work out your cycles. I only use an app on my iphone to track my cycle days and it eventually starts to pick up the patterns and know your average days.  I fluctuate between 28 and 31 days.  So it gives me an "expected" AF date but I know it can fall a day or two outside it. I have used OPKs to predict Ovulation and usually my app is pretty spot on. 

Hopefully someone using a CBFM can help you understand how it is meant to work. good luck x


----------



## debbsann (Oct 23, 2004)

hi guys i am new to this forum, i have been trying for 4 months, but my period is every where, GP dont want to prescribed clomid to help me regulate my period and help to get pregnant, now i have to wait for a referal its a nightmare as i cant buy over the counter!!!! help


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Journey,

I also use an app on my iphone however always end up falling a day or two outside periods/ov day... last month i used CB ovulation kit and i got my smiley a day before it said i was ment to on my iphone app! So i now don't trust the app and will stick to the Ovulation sticks... (still keeping the app though as it estimated when you are due on! haha) xxx


----------

